# piko or lgb 8 wheel caboose?



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm looking to get a Denver and Rio Grande 8 wheel caboose--not a drovers- for a train that has a piko loco and tender and Lgb passenger cars. I'm primarily lookimg at the LGB bobber that comes with trucks but I see that Piko has a version for quite a bit less. How do they compare in terms of size, looks, durability, etc?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the LGB bobber with trucks and the cupola on one. I'm not sure of the exact scales but the Piko is a little smaller probably being 1:24 compared to the LGB being more like 1:22.5. The roof height, overall width and door height are perhaps 3/8" different. 
The Piko is well detailed with woodgrain siding that has a toy like shininess but some dullcoat could fix that also the Pikos handrails/ladder are slightly harder plastic compared to LGB which has softer end handrails/ladder, the rest are brass. LGB has opening doors and non functioning side marker lamps where the Piko has none.
The Piko is not a bad model but LGB is probably better quality plastic and overall more robust feeling so you get what you pay for. 
LGB probably will look better with your LGB passenger cars, widths most likely similar. LGB also make a bobber with a center cupola which I imagine would be similar to the one I have.

Andrew


----------

